# trying to keep up :)



## StaceyRosado

Hey all I'm so sorry I've not been able to respond to everyone's posts and questions. We are growing by leaps and bounds here and its great. 

I personally am working 6 days a week lately at 3 jobs basically and helping my friend who just had major surgery. I am actually on my phone as I type this because though today is suppose to be my day off a coworker broke her toe and her foot was swelling up so bad she asked if I could take her shift. So here I am working another day this week. 

I want to keep up with the forum best I can but it might be time to add another moderator to help the team out so I will be working more on that. 

Thanks to everyone who makes this one of the best places to be on the internet. 

Oh got to go another couple clients have arrived (wish this headache would go away)


----------



## myfainters

Well, things seem to be settling down more over here now! We are pretty much moved in and kidding season is almost over so I will (hopefully) be back to my constant goatspot addiction again. :ROFL: 

Well, off to go catch up some posts!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Your doing a great job


----------



## naturalgoats

Thank you so much Stacey for your commitment!!!! I'm amazed that you managed what you do with all that work!!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## liz

Do what you can,,,we have a wonderful group of members that have been extremely helpful to others and very considerate of the forum rules :hug: 

I try to be here for a minute or 2 before work in the mornings, a bit after work and a bit more time before I head to bed....All is great!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Do what you can,,,we have a wonderful group of members that have been extremely helpful to others and very considerate of the forum rules :hug:
> 
> I try to be here for a minute or 2 before work in the mornings, a bit after work and a bit more time before I head to bed....All is great!


 I agree with Liz....and the others..... we are doing great....everything is going smooth......we have wonderful members and staff ....things are good........ :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado

:hug: thanks. I just don't want people to think I'm playing favorites if I respond to one person and not others. I tend to check while at work and I don't always have a bunch of time between clients. I love my new phone so I'm more able to view the forum. (I'm actually on it now. Haven't even opened my computer tonight because I'm just to tired to leave the couch to get it  )


----------



## Epona142

Don't you worry! You're doing just fine  Good luck to whoever gets picked as a mod!

I really should post more, but rest assured I'm always lurking around. That's what happens when you work from home LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado

I've been exhausted this past week, I'm thinking of taking a nap when I get home, I can hardly keep my head up here at work. I can't wait till my friend doesn't need me to feed her horse farm everyday (well thankfully not weekends) then I can actually catch up on sleep.


----------



## jduwall

:wave: Stacy, try to get some rest and take care of yourself too. I am very slow here now..if you need me to drive out for a weekend or so to help out just let me know.

This site has been unbelievable for me  my family to terrific but just don't undertand my goatieness.. :ROFL: you all are as crazy as me :slapfloor: 

hang in there and know you are going a great job... :type:


----------



## StaceyRosado

If you want to come out you are more then welcome to though I don't have a place for you to stay :/ I'm going to be super busy when my does are due I think that's stressing me out as well. Ugh 

Oh well this happens every year nomatter how I try to plan it


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: ray:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

:grouphug:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle

I hope you had a relaxing weekend and feel like you have that spring back in your step again. You are doing an amazing job, tired or not. Your input here is outstanding and much appreciated! :hug:


----------



## lissablack

What everyone else said. Plus the moderators have been doing a great job of keeping up with things, seems to me. I hope you will be able to get some rest before too long. I can't imagine holding down that many jobs plus keeping up with your goats, let alone what you do on TGS.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado

Sometimes I just have to leave TGS in their capable hands and step back or it does get to be overwhelming.


----------



## toth boer goats

> What everyone else said. Plus the moderators have been doing a great job of keeping up with things, seems to me. I hope you will be able to get some rest before too long. I can't imagine holding down that many jobs plus keeping up with your goats, let alone what you do on TGS.
> 
> Jan


 Aww...thank you Jan...we try real hard... to be here for everyone... :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

ok just letting you all know I am working on the assistant mod positions -- hoping to add 2-3 assistant mods to the team.

Things are changing around here, life is an evolving situation and I just try to go with the flow of it. 

stay tuned


----------

